# ATV spark plug question



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2007)

My little girl has a Fu Shin(those 500 dollar jobs) 4-wheeler.  I took her to Illinois with me and she rode all the time.  A month after getting home the thing will not crank.  Turns over well.  I pulled the plug and am getting no spark.  Where the heck can I get a plug for this machine.  The plug in there says NANDA A7C.  Can I put a meter acroos the coil and see what I have there?  If so, what should be present?

 I'm no mechaninc.  Any help would be great.

An edumecated guess would be to take it to the dealer, but Santa brought it 2005.  I would not trust his judgement anyway.  when I saw him this past Christmas, someone had obviously spiked his coca-cola with Crown or a couple while puting together gifts.

Thanks


----------



## xpertgreg (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.sparkplugs.com/default.asp?KID=2518

gw


----------



## Del Hartline (Jan 8, 2007)

Check the kill switch


----------

